# Harry the Scarecrow



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, completely finished my first prop and he's up in the yard for display - Harry the Scarecrow (the black duster reminded me of Harry Dresden), with a design loosely inspired by Pumpkinrot's Johnny Appleseed.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Really creepy and cool. I dig his teeth and perpetual grimace. Job well done. 

I would like to see him without the lights to check out his "unnatural" colors.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Really Great!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Where did you get the duster? I need to find one for my scarecrow. Did you buy or make the hat?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that looks great in the light


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really nice


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone, he was a lot of fun making and considering how fast I put him together I'm very happy with the results.



bignick said:


> Where did you get the duster? I need to find one for my scarecrow. Did you buy or make the hat?


Bignick, picked up the duster for $16 at a Salvation Army thrift store (best place to shop for prop costumes - my wallet thanks me that I only had 45 mins of shopping time yesterday).

The hat I picked up at iParty the other day. Not even sure if it was part of a costume or something they regularly sold. Found it way up on the top shelf with other hats - only one and had no price. Heh, they couldn't even locate any info on it but the manager ended up letting me have it for $10 bucks - damn luckiest deal all season.

I still need to find a way to make sure it stays attached to the head - I'm concerned that with a good wind it'll go bye bye. Thinking of just running a screw through the back side.

-TM


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot Terrormaster,

I need to find a SA thrift store around me because i do not want to buy a trench coat/duster and spend a lot of money. If i can't find a hat that i like i am just going to make it out of burlap.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh wow, very creepy! I like it a lot. Are you going to age/rip/distress the duster any?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool! I love his expression.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Are you going to age/rip/distress the duster any?


I was considering doing just that. I did hit it with some beige paint a little to fade it some. Not sure if I want to rip it though now that it's on him. I'm open to suggesting on methods of distressing it which don't involve me taking it off.

I ended up putting a finishing screw through the hat and into the skull to hold it to place - wife said it came off today and she had to put it back on (was a little windy with the rain).


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, and as requested here are a couple daytime pics:


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

He looks great


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! what a great looking scarecrow!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's not going t scare just crows but tots too. Love it.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

What's the face mask-skull?maybe you could duct tape his hat on.I did that with my witch's hat it hasn't moved.I just did it double sided.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That's cool! The hat reminds me of the Jeepers Creepers demon when he wears an outfit like that. Look at JC 2, it has him in a cornfield disguised as a scarecrow...looks just like your prop!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He looks great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE...I like him...good work and lighting too


----------

